
Show HN: Hacker News Rankings - tsutomun
https://www.hakaran.com/
======
busymom0
How are you getting the "Show HN past month", "Ask HN past month" etc? As far
as I knew, we don't have an endpoint for those.

~~~
abc-xyz
Never looked into HN's API, but I know you could easily fetch that and more
info from algolia: [https://hn.algolia.com/api](https://hn.algolia.com/api)

~~~
tsutomun
Yes, I'm using algolia's API.

------
bobberkarl
Fast and easy. Are you sharing your source code?

~~~
tsutomun
Sorry, no plan for now.

------
gitgud
This is a pretty good HN client, fast and easy to use, great job!

~~~
tsutomun
Thank you!;)

